# Roll Windows up with Remote!!!



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

Guess what I just got! I now can roll UP my windows by holding down the Lock button on my Keyfob!!!!

No more having to be all uncool and going to my car, putting the key in the hole and holding it there looking like you are going to jack the car!

The guys at TVonNav have done it again with one of the coolest mods out there. The install was super simple, plug and play. I'm testing it for them now, and they will releasing the product soon.


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh BTW, you can program it to close your windows by holding the Lock button for a brief second longer, and it will go up all the way, or you can program it in "Safety" mode where you have to hold the Lock button until it fully closes (You can stop it at any time by releasing the Lock button).

So when you lock the car and hold the lock button, the sidemarkers flash briefly to let you know that it is rolling up the windows, and they all go up simultaniously, so it all happens pretty quick.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

interesting. if the mod isn't expensive, i might be interested in that.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

wow! count me in!


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

That's great! Hope it's not too pricy.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

:fruit:


----------



## JetPilot (Jun 4, 2003)

Huh? I could do that with my old 320Ci and the ///M. Must be a coupe thing :dunno:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

JetPilot said:


> Huh? I could do that with my old 320Ci and the ///M. Must be a coupe thing :dunno:


MY coupe won't do that.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

No, it's a US vehicle restriction thing...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

JetPilot said:


> Huh? I could do that with my old 320Ci and the ///M. Must be a coupe thing :dunno:


 It's a USA thing... since we'll find any reason to sue anyone here in the States.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> It's a USA thing... since we'll find any reason to sue anyone here in the States.


:atyclb


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

sidd330i said:


> So when you lock the car and hold the lock button, the sidemarkers flash briefly to let you know that it is rolling up the windows......


On my 330i, the OEM alarm system flashes the side markers when locking the car. Do you know if this product will interfere with the alarm system? Hopefully this product and the OEM alarm can be installed together.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

sidd330i said:


> Guess what I just got! I now can roll UP my windows by holding down the Lock button on my Keyfob!!!!
> 
> No more having to be all uncool and going to my car, putting the key in the hole and holding it there looking like you are going to jack the car!
> 
> The guys at TVonNav have done it again with one of the coolest mods out there. The install was super simple, plug and play. I'm testing it for them now, and they will releasing the product soon.


 Cool! Keep us posted!


----------



## staggerlee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sweet! Definitely lets us know when and where we can get our hands on this.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

I am definetly interested in this!! How can we get one?


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

These guys are testing it right now, and should be out to market very soon. There will probably be a group buy posted on E46fanatics.com, and I'll repost here when that happens so you all can get in on the action.

The module should be relatively affordable, and is VERY easy to install.

They are looking for some more testers in the Minneapolis area. If you are in Minneapolis, then please inquire at [email protected]


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

sidd330i said:


> Guess what I just got! I now can roll UP my windows by holding down the Lock button on my Keyfob!!!!
> 
> No more having to be all uncool and going to my car, putting the key in the hole and holding it there looking like you are going to jack the car!
> 
> The guys at TVonNav have done it again with one of the coolest mods out there. The install was super simple, plug and play. I'm testing it for them now, and they will releasing the product soon.


This sounds great. Will it also close the moonroof?


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

jgrgnt said:


> This sounds great. Will it also close the moonroof?


Absolutely, it will roll up the sunroof and windows. In fact it does it all simultaniously, so there isn't a delay. I.e., when you roll your windows down, first your windows go down, and then finally the sunroof, well now, they all go up at the same time, making it super quick!


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

*No Restriction on year*

Also, this should work on all E46 3 series, so it isn't just a facelift only sort of deal.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

sidd330i said:


> Absolutely, it will roll up the sunroof and windows. In fact it does it all simultaniously, so there isn't a delay. I.e., when you roll your windows down, first your windows go down, and then finally the sunroof, well now, they all go up at the same time, making it super quick!


What if BMW designed the closing action to be staggered intentionally? e.g. to limit the current drain


----------



## Wolfcastle (Feb 11, 2004)

dorkus said:


> ok, but until you or someone else come up with it is it really fair to call it a "rip"?
> mind you i totally agree that these things are usally overpriced (i have a lot of experience in the audiophile world and you can usually DIY things just as well for 1/10th the cost) but unless you can back up your assumption it just sounds trolly. also consider that DIY solutions are often time-intensive. how much is your time worth? $10/hour? $20? $100?


Do try not to be such a dork.

If I wanted to make a trolly statement I'd say that the hours you waste beating off to your daddy's JC Penney catalogs are not worth that much.

:rofl:


----------



## Wolfcastle (Feb 11, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> Dude, you have no idea what you're talking about. Making this fly is not as simple as just energizing a wire somewhere with a voltage.


Dude, what are you, the assistant shill? Make sure you get your cut.

Whatever, if you think this is worth doing then do it. I certainly couldn't give a shiit what you do with your time or money. Why am I wasting my time trying to provide a balanced perspective to clueless cheerleaders? Next!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Wolfcastle said:


> Do try not to be such a dork.
> 
> If I wanted to make a trolly statement I'd say that the hours you waste beating off to your daddy's JC Penney catalogs are not worth that much.
> 
> :rofl:


 :tsk:


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

defex said:


> Dude, this is easily programmed into your key fob by your dealership. You don't need any addons to do this! Look in your manuals!


Can you please post on this thread how this is done. I can't find this in my manual.


----------



## defex (Aug 24, 2004)

sidd330i said:


> Can you please post on this thread how this is done. I can't find this in my manual.


It says all options on the keyfob can be programmed by your dealer. I'm not sure if you can do it yourself but when you get the car you can tell them what features you want activated on your keyfob. You can also take it back to have it reprogrammed.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

defex said:


> It says all options on the keyfob can be programmed by your dealer. I'm not sure if you can do it yourself but when you get the car you can tell them what features you want activated on your keyfob. You can also take it back to have it reprogrammed.


 This CANNOT be done by US dealers, they are not even given the software to access that section of the ECU, if it is even available in the US ECU at all. Over the years there have been countless threads on E46Fanatics.com about how so and so is going to the dealership to have this done because they have some friend, blah blah blah....and they never get it done. It cannot be done.

The full details of the product is here:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=196585

You can see this is not a simple process of connecting a random wire, there is a ton of R&D that has gone into this and the quality of product will be evident.

Tim


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Definitely interested.
> 
> Though how does this deal with the fact that if you have the OE alarm, locking again after arming disables the motion and tilt sensors?
> 
> And I'd definitely need to see how it wires up, since I'm VERY VERY picky about that.


It would seem logical that if BMW is truly building "World Cars", and the rest of the world gets windows that close by remote, that the North America-bound models must have some sort of electrical lock-out device, and this new gizmo probably just overrides the factory lock-out....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Wow, all it needs is power and ibus. That probably means it'd be possible to install this anywhere there is a bus connection. I'd potentially want to install this in the 'rack' behind the glovebox. I figured this trick was going to require tapping directly into the GM V to do it.

Though the fact that it uses the bus means that unless the designers put in a provision for an external trigger, it won't be able to do what I _really_ want, which is to use the CiC windowswitch's all up/down function to trigger this.

I don't suppose at this stage this is something that could be requested as a product enhancement? That would seriously kick ass.


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

*Video is here!*

Check out this thread, it has all of the information needed on this module.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=196585


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh no... I don't want mine to show "E46Fanatics" when the car is started...


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

tim330i said:


> This CANNOT be done by US dealers, they are not even given the software to access that section of the ECU, if it is even available in the US ECU at all.


From running into such things on my car, the software is there to do it, but the options are flagged as disabled when you hook the DIS or MoDiC up to a U.S. car.


----------



## defex (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't understand why they would block that out for US users. It makes no sense. Not only that but why would they advertise the option in this pamphlet I just received for a new 330ci e46?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

defex said:


> I don't understand why they would block that out for US users. It makes no sense. Not only that but why would they advertise the option in this pamphlet I just received for a new 330ci e46?


It's a liability issue in the USA and BMW doesn't want to deal with lawsuit happy people.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

defex said:


> I don't understand why they would block that out for US users. It makes no sense. Not only that but why would they advertise the option in this pamphlet I just received for a new 330ci e46?


Perhaps BMW NA's legal department had second thoughts? I can only guess. If you read the fine print, I bet you will find a disclaimer that the car's options may vary from those described in the brochure. The one for my car lists the climate control system as having automatic recirculation (AUC). As far as I know, that never made it into a U.S. E36.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

defex said:


> I don't understand why they would block that out for US users. It makes no sense. Not only that but why would they advertise the option in this pamphlet I just received for a new 330ci e46?


Are you sure they advertise auto-UP ?? Usually the auto down works, the auto-up is not.
auto-down won't hurt anyone (well someone could fall out of the car so it probably won't be an option for long).
All about stinking lawyers and this sue-happy mentality.


----------



## defex (Aug 24, 2004)

rruiter said:


> Are you sure they advertise auto-UP ?? Usually the auto down works, the auto-up is not.
> auto-down won't hurt anyone (well someone could fall out of the car so it probably won't be an option for long).
> All about stinking lawyers and this sue-happy mentality.


Ahh, yes . . . It only says down. Oh well!  :tsk:


----------



## sidd330i (Mar 26, 2003)

rruiter said:


> Are you sure they advertise auto-UP ?? Usually the auto down works, the auto-up is not.
> auto-down won't hurt anyone (well someone could fall out of the car so it probably won't be an option for long).
> All about stinking lawyers and this sue-happy mentality.


iWindows and iTop will do a one-touch up, it just needs to be configured when you get the module, it is pretty easy.

iTop will also feature 1 touch down for convertible owners.


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

I've got the window auto-up feature with my remote, and it was free! All you have to do is touch the key to your chin and hold your cell phone to your left ear. Push the trunk open and door open buttons at the same time and bada bing! The windows will automatically close. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If enough bimmerfest members were interested I could see about a bimmerfest GB as well?!?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

tim330i said:


> If enough bimmerfest members were interested I could see about a bimmerfest GB as well?!?


I'd love a Bimmerfest GB... I would prefer it not to display any sort of branding on start-up though... I'm partial to clean/seamless integration that's undetectable.


----------

